# Score Scream Ghostface Masks Costumes Buck 120 Knife



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

You can never have enough Scream Ghostface masks lol. I also scored the awesome Spirit Halloween Buck 120 as well, and the new 25th Anniversary mask is coming soon, and much more!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Scored another AWESOME vintage cell phone which is the same model used in Scream 3, an Audiovox MVX405! I had a few of these over the years but sold them and now I am rebuilding my collection. Also has the stand and charger and still works! Time to call Sidney!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

25th Anniversary mask.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Spirit Halloween 2011 Gemmy Scream Ghostface Animatronic.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Video:


----------



## Crazy_American_Haunter (Sep 11, 2020)

sirbrad said:


> Video:


Would you ever consider selling it? I can pay 1k max.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Crazy_American_Haunter said:


> Would you ever consider selling it? I can pay 1k max.


Hi I actually sold it last Oct before Halloween reluctantly because I did not have the room to store the big boxes, and I did not want to throw them out due to the value and rarity of this and being they were in great condition. I wish I still had it lol.


----------



## Crazy_American_Haunter (Sep 11, 2020)

sirbrad said:


> Hi I actually sold it last Oct before Halloween reluctantly because I did not have the room to store the big boxes, and I did not want to throw them out due to the value and rarity of this and being they were in great condition. I wish I still had it lol.


I actually made a deal with a guy that if he would sell his. It would be to me for 1k. I said if I had found a cheaper one, I would buy it and let him know.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Crazy_American_Haunter said:


> I actually made a deal with a guy that if he would sell his. It would be to me for 1k. I said if I had found a cheaper one, I would buy it and let him know.


I sold mine for $800 shipped I believe, I seen many in bad condition and broke, and boxes in horrible shape go for $2,000. But I was in a hurry to make room lol. $800-$1,0000 is a good price for one in great condition like mine.


----------



## Crazy_American_Haunter (Sep 11, 2020)

sirbrad said:


> I sold mine for $800 shipped I believe, I seen many in bad condition and broke, and boxes in horrible shape go for $2,000. But I was in a hurry to make room lol. $800-$1,0000 is a good price for one in great condition like mine.


Yeah, the one I would be getting is fully working, with box in mint, locking pins, phone and instructions.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice, mine had all that as well except the box had some tearing on top but was sound and still very good shape. I paid about $650 and that is about that I got back after all fees and shipping.


----------



## Crazy_American_Haunter (Sep 11, 2020)

I found one 2 hours away from me. Bought for 200. Untested. Board was killed in a flood and a 12v adapter was used to power. Completely killed it.


----------

